# Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"



## HMF

What tools would you like to own for your home shop? 

List them here, maybe we can sell or trade!


Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells

Gerstner top box. Need restoration ok with me. Empty, ok with me.

Can't really think of anything else. Right now anyway.


----------



## baldric

I'd settle for a bigger workshop, on level ground ???


----------



## Hawkeye

Number One: A bigger Shop!!!

After that, a heavier mill. (No room or budget for it right now.)


----------



## Tony Wells

I'll be looking for some 50 taper tooling in the next couple of months. Not exactly hobby stuff, for the most part. End mill holders, face mills, shell arbors.....stuff like that.


----------



## ScrapMetal

Someone planning on being Santa???  I won't sit in your lap but I really, really, really want/need an American made milling machine in great condition (Bridgeport comes to mind) with x and y power feeds and tons of tooling. A parting tool with carbide inserts is definitely on the list (may be in my Enco order basket already  ). Another piece I would really like to have is a cut-knurling tool. A floor standing drill press is somewhere in the future as well.

On second though, if it will put a mill in my hands, I might be willing to sit on your lap. :tounge: 

-Ron

P.S. All kind of other stuff.


----------



## jgedde

I'd love to get my hands on any 5C collets in sizes apart from 1/16" increments... That's my wish...

Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus.,...  

John


----------



## Tony Wells

If I remember what I read, they offered the special braille micrometers at no charge to whose who needed them, and it was not restricted to the 0-1". It would be an interesting piece to add to a collection. 

Happy hunting, Bill!


----------



## Tony Wells

Bill, my clock must be off.....that posts is at 2:47 AM my time (3:47 yours). You guys are early risers up there, eh?


----------



## ScrapMetal

Good luck with those Bill. They would be a very cool addition to your collection. Hell, if my eyes get any worse I may have to beg them off you some day. 

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells

That's too bad, Bill. I'm thinking those are destined to become even more rare as they disappear into collections owned by people who have no descendants that will recognize their worth. 

Did this auction have a good turnout?


----------



## ScrapMetal

*Re: Members' Tooling*



> author=Bill Gruby link=topic=3737.msg28071#msg28071 date=1317571961
> Just got home, empty handed I'm afraid. Those guys are heavy hitters with extremely deep pockets. The Braille Mike went for an astounding $3100.00. That's way out of my league.
> 
> Did someone say they wanted a Bridgeport? 4 are for sale here in Bristol. They are in a pattern shop and were only used on wood. There is also a Southbend 14 lathe there. All Aloris tooling for the lathe. Delta 10" Uni Saw $500.
> 
> "Bill Gruby" ;0



Yeah, that price seems to be a little "silly" if you don't mind my saying. Sorry to hear it didn't come home with you.

I would love to look at those Bridgeports and SB 14" but the distance is just too much. It kind of drives my a little batty (as if I need help there  ) the amount and quality of stuff you guys back east seem to have access to. Out here in the middle of the country those kinds of machines are about as rare as hen's teeth. :depressed:

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal

Bill, you evil tease.  I do appreciate the offer but I think the logistics of both shipping and delivery would preclude any real considerations of such a purchase.

Thanks though,

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal

Sorry to hear it's as bad for you in Perth. You are right, I should inquire as to shipping but if some of the other shipping I've done is any indication, let's just say I'm pessimistic. :-\ I don't have a loading dock, a fork lift, or boom so a delivery truck would have to have it's own way of getting it to the ground.

Heck, the last "shipment" I got was a stack of foam floor mats that were 4'x'4'x4' and weighed about 400 lbs. That alone was over 2 bills and some change and to add insult to injury the truck they sent couldn't get into my parking lot and it didn't have a lift gate. I had to unload it in the street across from my building and by "unload" I mean that the delivery guy pushed it out the back of the truck into my waiting arms. I gently lowered it to the ground then got my 2-wheel dolly under it and finished the "delivery". As much as I would like to see a Bridgeport show up at my place I doubt that I would want to give it a hug as it was pushed off the back of a truck into my arms. ???  Would be a good one for youtube though...  

-Ron


----------



## Max_Power

Hi guys, So my drill chuck for my mill has really crappy runout on small diameter drills. At first I thought I had just gotten a crappy cheap set of bits, But its the chuck. So I'd like to find a quality chuck....More important for it to hold small stuff then large but I'd be happy if it did it all. I prefer a keyed chuck but keyless is ok if I can afford it. My spindle is r8 but I'm sure I can get a arbor for most common sizes pretty cheap. Let me know if you guys have/see anything. Thanks in advance,  Todd


----------



## Robert62

I would like a high precision 3D printer with a 3D scanner to scan in parts.


----------



## HMF

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*



Nitsuj said:


> I know this is an old thread, but since it's a sticky, I'll play too! Since I just bought a mill, most of what I'm finding I need at the moment is milling related. Flycutter, vise, hold downs. 1-2-3 blocks are something I've been meaning to pick up for a while, and parallels. I have a few indicators, but I've never managed to pick up a dial test indicator. And somewhere down the road I wouldn't mind trying a coaxial indicator.
> 
> Oh, and most pressing is a quick change tool holder for my lathe and a 4 jaw chuck.
> 
> Thats all I can think of right now. I actually have a pretty long list, I have measuring tools, but I'm lacking tooling. It's a slow process! ;-)



Nitsuj,

We want to see pics of your new (old) Clausing when you get it! Those are very nice machines.



Nelson


----------



## Syaminab

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

Well, I would like a Tos lathe, 650mmx2meters. Also a Tos #4 milling machine. But most, to learn how to use them well. Also, I dont know how to say it in english...an elbow brush?, scraper? Its a big machine with a moving Ram you attach a bit to it and it scrapes metal lineally.


----------



## MisterT

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

I've got a holdridge radii cutter model 12-d. It is absolutely like new and was only used ones. All the cutters but one is still in wax. No corrosion and in orginal box. I'll make someone a smoking deal. My email is tayloraircraftservice at yahoo.


----------



## Nitsuj

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

I really need a smallish mill vise for my Clausing 8520 mill. 4" would be great. 5" would be do-able. Can't spend a ton, so probably don't want a Kurt. Don't want garbage either.


----------



## wrmiller

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

When I started putting my little shop together last spring I was basically starting from scratch again, as my last set of little machines was over a decade ago and I lost everything. But, I'm slowly putting together what I need/want. Things I still want/need:

4x6 horiz/vert band saw (high priority, as I'm getting tired of using a hand saw...)
small bench top blast cabinet (more of a want than need as I'm not sure where I'd put it)
6" rotary table (on plan to purchase next week)
Indexer or indexing plates for my rotary table
steady rest
5" four-jaw
5" collet chuck and collets
radius turning setup for lathe (probably will have to make this)
2 or 3" boring head R8
a 3/8" and 1/2" indexable boring bar for the lathe
Co-Ax indicator
decent inspection table, 12x12 or 12x18, probably pink as it will last longer than a black one
height guage
0-3" micrometer set
gauge sets (block, pin, radius)
a couple of machinist's squares, 4 and 6"
a 4 or 6" right angle plate or whatever you call it for the mill
broaching set to 1" or so
one ton arbor press
small belt sander, or attachment for my 6" grinder.

and so on...

It's a work in progress, but I'll get it done.  

Bill


----------



## coyotejake

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*



MisterT said:


> I've got a holdridge radii cutter model 12-d. It is absolutely like new and was only used ones. All the cutters but one is still in wax. No corrosion and in orginal box. I'll make someone a smoking deal. My email is tayloraircraftservice at yahoo.



OOH,  OOH,  OOH!!   I would be REALLY interested in your holdridge radii  cutter!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What size is the 12-d (clearance over saddle,  compound)?
--


----------



## valleyboy101

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

I would be very happy with a 12" Hendey shaper to replace the one I sold in 2003, I've been looking but so far no luck.  If I got an additional wish I would go for a surface grinder.
Michael


----------



## sinebar

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

1. an unlimited budget.
2. CNC mill (Tormach looks interesting)
3. horizontal band saw.
4. A complete tool box like the one Keith Fenner gave away. (tip o' the hat to Mr. Fenner and all the other donors)

jj

My birthday is only five months away and I'll send anybody my Enco wishlist.


----------



## jaded13640

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

I just bought a mill and a brake lathe. I don't have or really want to have a functional machine shop as in the form of a business. I fix cars and if people find out that I can build stuff and it's worth the money, I'd consider diversifying a bit. 

What's probably really going to happen, I'll use it occastional to make things for people but mostly it'll sit under a tarp until I need to make a bracket for my race car.

At this point I'd like to get a dial height gauge and shop grade surface plate, a set of parallels, some collets and some hold downs. I have good vice and a drill chuck, fly cutter and several end mills. And of course drill bits.

At some point I'd like to get a really cheap small lathe for misc. stuff that I need to make here and there. It would be so infrequently it would have to be VERY cheap.

A harbor freight small portable band saw would be great but I have an abrasive chop saw for now. Messy and noisy but get's the job done. I can deal with mess and noise.

Oh, and a shop that actually doesn't leak and has insulation. That would be a real plus. 

Wayne


----------



## Plum Creek

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

Tony, I realize this was a while back but if you are still looking for a face mill I have a few 4" NOS, by Milling Specialties, that I would tradefor lathe time or???? I probably have 50 taper tools as well. I will be in GGG this weekend if your interested.



Tony Wells said:


> I'll be looking for some 50 taper tooling in the next couple of months. Not exactly hobby stuff, for the most part. End mill holders, face mills, shell arbors.....stuff like that.


----------



## toolroom

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

I'm always a bit late for this Harbor Freight stuff... I read a few months ago that Harbor Freight had a three insh rotary table for $59.00. Of course they're all sold out, but If anyone has one, and think it's too small to use, I'd be interested in it.
tha' tha' thats all folks
Dinkin


----------



## DennisK

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

My "wish list" is for more skills with the tools I have! :thumbzup:


----------



## itsme_Bernie

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*



DennisK said:


> My "wish list" is for more skills with the tools I have! :thumbzup:



Aahhh good one hah



Bernie


----------



## Mark in Indiana

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

I would like an indexing table along with a lathe chuck that can be mounted to it. That way I can preform some lathe operations on my mill. I have contacted used equipment dealers in my area to be on the look out for it.


----------



## EmilioG

*Re: Members' Tooling "Wish Lists"*

I really would like a Mitutoyo 8, 10 or 12" height gage. Preferably a digital or dial. (metric OK).
Starrett or Pratt Whitney machinists level. 6"?
Etalon 1 - 2" OD mic.
Machinists squares
6" Starrett combo square
Starrett sheet metal gages
Starrett 91a and 91b Tap wrench
B&S 1 2 3 block set
Good parallel set
Kant Twist clamps
Starrett 12" rule for comb. square 
Bessey rite hite clamps
Interapid 312 B 1 indicator
Granite surface plate 12 x 12
Bridgeport mill w/ Var. speed control and DRO
Sensitive drill press
and a golden partridge on a money tree.


----------



## confederatemule

I'd like a rotary table and a vise to use with a 12x58 mill table. Tooling for and B&S arbors for, late teens maybe early 20's, Cincinnati no3 horizontal mill. 

Tooling for 1954 J Head, round ram, Bridgeport. 

Tooling and accessories for 1971 Craftsman 12x36 lathe

Tooling and accessories for 1942 South Bend 9c lathe

I'll pay the shipping.

Thanks for your generosity,
Mule


----------



## T Bredehoft

I find that the 4" 4 jaw chuck that came with my Clausing MK2  (6 by 24 ) lathe is not as convenient as I would wish.  I would like to have a 4" 3 jaw (1" - 10 thread back) chuck, should someone desire to get rid of theirs.  I live at tbredehoft at alink.com.


----------



## pebbleworm

I'm thinking of building a drop hammer- wooden uprights, a malleable iron or bronze valve body as the hammer filled with shot for a deadblow effect.  A lot of force in a small footprint and I should be able to scavenge most of the parts.  There is a very large tilting t-slot table buried in debris  nearby that could work as the anvil.  It's been out in the weather for at least 20 years and is rusted solid, but heavy.  Otherwise, a teleportation portal so I could step outside in San Francisco and be transported to  a larger shop in rural Iowa...


----------



## great white

My current list is short and simple: an axa qctp for my atlas 10f with tooling (cutoff, knurling, cutters, etc). Next would be simple things like an end mill cutter, dovetail cutter, center drills, jackobs tailstock chuck and mt3 arbour, follower rest, taper cutting jig, etc.

Funds are short and I have to build a stand for the lathe first so it all has to wait. The OEM raocker post will have to do for a while and keeping my eyes open for screaming deals is orders of the day.

A power hacksaw would also be nice. I may just build a tabletop style one. No money or room for a dedicated metal cutting band saw.


----------



## MARVIN GARDENS

A Cincinnati Dividing Head would be at the top of my wish list.


----------



## Millbo

I'd love to have a large shaper.


----------



## Billh50

I wish I had a real milling machine.


----------



## GA Gyro

Hmmm...  There are lots of tools and tooling I would LOVE to have in my shop... however space is going to be an issue soon.

SOOO....

IMO a larger shop is the big $$$ issue... which is probably a bit down the road.  

My heating and AC business is doing well where I live... yet I do NOT want to retire here.  A move to a few acres (prefer 11+) with a moderate sized ranch and 1000 ft (give or take) shop... would be really great!  That is gonna be down the road a bit... as the heating and AC business is still the bread-winner.


----------



## Joe Harlan

I would like a reasonable priced Piston vice. I find that I am cutting valve pockets or reshaping pistons more often now that I can.


----------



## RJSakowski

Just one.  A bigger bank account!


----------



## GA Gyro

RJSakowski said:


> Just one.  A bigger bank account!



Yeah, I think that wraps it all up.

However some of the well to do customers I have... seem to have issues in their lives I am not sure I want to deal with.
Each side of life seems to have its challenges... I believe how we handle those challenges is more important.


----------



## RJSakowski

GA Gyro said:


> Yeah, I think that wraps it all up.
> 
> However some of the well to do customers I have... seem to have issues in their lives I am not sure I want to deal with.
> Each side of life seems to have its challenges... I believe how we handle those challenges is more important.


I am quite content with my life.  But when I go through the MSC catalog,  I think I could easily spend a $100K, if not a million, on tools I would like to have.  I don't buy the best available, because there are other needs in my tool budget and I realize that puts me at a disadvantage.  That is the dilemma of a hobby machine shop.  

My strategy is to populate my shop with enough enabling machinery and tools that will minimally allow me to complete the projects I have. In a way, that is good because it forces me to be creative in my solutions.  I am fortunate in that a few years ago, I had the opportunity to purchase a new Tormach 770 with trimmings.  Many of our fellow enthusiasts have much less to work with. 
Actually, having retired a year and a half ago, I got on of the best tools ever; the time to play with my tools!


----------



## Silverbullet

My wish would be a few machines more a nice surface grinder, a tool and cutter grinder for endmills , a tig welder with all the supplies needed . An 8" or 10" rotary table would be nice.


----------



## jwest7788

Well I feel very lucky to have my own (little) machine shop at all! I'm really finding great pleasure in working with metal, making chips, and getting experience machining. 

I wish my skin was a little tougher, as those chips are smoking hot. Haha

Like most beginners, I'm enamoured with all the accessories and tooling I am reading and hearing about, but mostly I wish to continue to grow into this new hobby!

One day a proper sized mill would be nice. For now I'll look forward to my next chip burn. (Maybe a shield to stop that. Lol)


----------



## kingmt01

jwest7788 said:


> Well I feel very lucky to have my own (little) machine shop at all! I'm really finding great pleasure in working with metal, making chips, and getting experience machining.
> 
> I wish my skin was a little tougher, as those chips are smoking hot. Haha
> 
> Like most beginners, I'm enamoured with all the accessories and tooling I am reading and hearing about, but mostly I wish to continue to grow into this new hobby!
> 
> One day a proper sized mill would be nice. For now I'll look forward to my next chip burn. (Maybe a shield to stop that. Lol)


 
I assume you mean chips from a mill. You could put a small plate on a piece of angle to set up in front of the flying chips. I keep meaning to get around to this but I just hold a plate up while the chips are flying my way. I usually through the big chips back towards the machine.


----------



## kd4gij

For my wish list. I tryed to post the MSC metal working cattalog but it said file to big.


----------



## jwest7788

Yeah, The mill, also the lathe spits hot chips at me if I get my speeds and feeds off, haha.


----------



## Scruffy

I'm not much of a wisher but if I could get back to normal after my accident I would be happy.
Thanks ron


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

Me?.. I just want a three-  jaw 1/2.-20 chuck------- you all know why.
Reasonably  cheap,running out of cash......BLJHB. THANKS.


----------



## jwest7788

The ever growing list of things I want one day, copied from my notepad.
Edge finder (electric?)
maybe wobbler
Collets
Facing mill?
--> Flycutter set
Thread cutting gauge (tool angle doodlee-do)
--> Radius guage
Metal stamp set
Transfer punch set
Knurling tool
Lathe dogs
Arbor + slitting saws
Four jaw chuck
Lathe follower support thing.
Middle support thing
Quick change tool posts
A big boy milling machine

Actually, Had a good laugh at how many items I had to remove as I copied this list down. (Already got em!)


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

RJSakowski said:


> Just one.  A bigger bank account!


Once I had to think about that question. Customers not quite rich enough for the
Cars they owned, a good bunch of apprentices , a new shop, an adequate bunch
Of good used tools , An enthusiastic wife with her own job, and an inexpensive
Group of children. I learned that we couldn't make enough money in thework
We could do in a day. We hung on for fifteen years, but in the end we lost.
              BLJHB.


----------



## ezduzit

jwest7788 said:


> Well I feel very lucky to have my own (little) machine shop at all! I'm really finding great pleasure in working with metal, making chips, and getting experience machining...



At 71, this is just how I feel doing my first project on my ancient Index mill. 

Along with the mill came a 12" x 35" Logan lathe with several boxes of lathe tooling, but missing a few important pieces. However the only tooling that came with the mill was a vice, T-nut/hold-down sets, collet chuck & wrench, some intermediate size collets, 1-1/2" boring head, a couple simple fly cutters and drill chucks, 1 end mill. So I have had to accumulate all the cutters and peripheral stuff like rotary table, angle plates, V-blocks, etc. 

Still on my wish list are:

Tool & cutter grinder
Carbide grinder
Steady & travelling rest 
larger 2MT drills
OD jaws for my 3-1/4" Bison 3-jaw chuck


----------



## ome

This is a great thread. 
I would want a sesitive drill press. 
Ome


----------



## Eugene Stephens

I would like an up-to-date lathe since I am working with an old one that has been sitting for some time and needs a lot of work.
A mill would be nice.
Tooling for both machines.
That's enough for now.


----------



## GA Gyro

I would like two things....
*Time to enjoy the shop (this AC season has been busy)
*And space to clean out the shop... too much HVAC stuff on the floor all over...

Oh well... kinda like a farmer... making hay while the sun shines... 

By Labor Day weekend, the AC business will slow down and I can get back to the hobby I enjoy!

GA


----------



## sidecar580

Hello....I"m John...I have a shop too full of stuff...and I want to get rid of it  before I kick off... I would rather see stuff get used,,,,than my kids getting $.02 per pound. I dont want to break any rules here about selling stuff....I just want to see some of my things get reused. I was a scraper hand and a machine tool rebuilder. I have too many endmills, taps,reamers,along with scraping equipment and machinery.  I"m looking to sell out....What ever you want...I probably have it.  Drop me a note...or call...508  892-4856 I"d enjoy seeing stuff get used instead of melted down.
JOHN


----------



## Silverbullet

S


sidecar580 said:


> Hello....I"m John...I have a shop too full of stuff...and I want to get rid of it  before I kick off... I would rather see stuff get used,,,,than my kids getting $.02 per pound. I dont want to break any rules here about selling stuff....I just want to see some of my things get reused. I was a scraper hand and a machine tool rebuilder. I have too many endmills, taps,reamers,along with scraping equipment and machinery.  I"m looking to sell out....What ever you want...I probably have it.  Drop me a note...or call...508  892-4856 I"d enjoy seeing stuff get used instead of melted down.
> JOHN


idecar send me a list of things your selling , I can use some cutters and taps , what machines are you selling ?


----------



## Billh50

The only thing I would like to have is a real benchtop mill instead of my drill press with a cross slide. But that would have to be either almost free or free. So I won't hold my breath.


----------



## LogansRun

I'm looking for a new tool post for my Logan 2527 Lathe.  The one I have now limits proper use and doesn't stay tight under load.  I'm looking at two choices and am chomping on the bit to order a.s.a.p.

They are both from China so is one better than the other.  Should I save for Aloris?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281827797886?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT _*EL CHINO CHEAPO*_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300435914635?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT _*CHARS*_


----------



## LogansRun

LogansRun said:


> I'm looking for a new tool post for my Logan 2527 Lathe.  The one I have now limits proper use and doesn't stay tight under load.  I'm looking at two choices and am chomping on the bit to order a.s.a.p.
> 
> They are both from China so is one better than the other.  Should I save for Aloris?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281827797886?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT _*EL CHINO CHEAPO*_
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300435914635?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT _*CHARS*_



_*Here's what I have now.*_


----------



## malar

I have the same kit as the plunger type T.P. you have a link for. I'm pretty happy with it so far.
It's claimed the wedge type T.P. is better if you can afford a few more bucks.

You have to machine the bottom plate (or nut) to fit your cross slide.
I did that in my shaper. 
Only problem I have not run down yet is the T.P.  will pivot when tightening the locking handle.
I don't think it is a problem with the T.P.


----------



## hman

The solution to unwanted tool post rotation is to chuck the body up in the 4-jaw and relieve the bottom between the center hole and maybe ¼" from the nearest face.  Don't need to go very deep - .015 is enough.  What this does is to move the friction between the slide and the tool post to the perimeter of the tool post body.

Removing the innards from a wedge type is pretty easy - just unwind the adjuster.

For the piston type, rotate the adjuster to bring one piston out as far as it will go.  Grasp the piston with a pair of vise grips.  Rotate the adjuster until the other piston is all the way out.  The adjuster can then be pulled out.  Once the adjuster is out, you can let the pistons pop back inward, then grab each one (to keep it from turning) while removing the socket head screw.


----------



## mmcmdl

Looking for a D1-6 Jacobs flex collet closer . I have a LO or a LOO spindle mount if someone would be willing to swap 1 for another . Lots of other tooling to trade . Thanks . Dave


----------



## RIMSPOKE

I'd love to get my hands on any 5C collets in sizes apart from 1/16" increments... That's my wish...

DO YOU MEAN LIKE THIS ?  
1/64th SIZES TO 1.125 " , HEX , SQUARE , EXPANDING AND TAPERS 
THE 5C MOUNT 4" SIX JAW BUCK CHUCK IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES .


----------



## KBeitz

Time .... To use what I already have....


----------



## Silverbullet

My only real wish , to be able to even get out to the shop. I'm pretty sure ill never get my shop set up. I don't have the strength or the hope anymore.


----------



## frankly2

No longer needed broaching kit with extras. 1or 2 parts missing which will be easy to replace. Here is pic....... I can be reached at my e-mail. Franklytwo@gmail.com


----------

